# Brad Miller news!!!



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

LINK 

It's on the last paragraph.



> *Notes: The Kings don't expect center Brad Miller (broken leg) to be available until the second round of the playoffs.*


Does this mean we're not going to advance to the second round?

I'm losing all my hopes now. :nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is what I wrote in the other thread:



> Hmmm. I wonder where they got that from? Koz interviewed him (I think it was during the Dallas game) and he said he was aiming for the playoffs.


I don't think we can beat Dallas or Seattle in a 7 game series without him...


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

It might be possible if Peja gets back to MVP level, but he would definitely make it easier.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> I don't think we can beat Dallas or Seattle in a 7 game series without him...


Me neither.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Magyarn said:


> It might be possible if Peja gets back to MVP level, but he would definitely make it easier.


Yeah, if he would play like at the beginning of last year. But still, without Brad it's going to be hard. That would mean that Tag gets more PT. :sad:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, if that's true, then we're fried. Heck, how things are going now, with both teams falling, we could end up against SA at the 2-7 matchup in the first round. 

Let's face it, this is a minor rebuilding season for this team; I was hoping we could get Brad and Bobby back, stay at the 5 or only drop to the 6 seed, and upset someone but...



> Does this mean we're not going to advance to the second round?


My sentiments exactly.

Now the best we can really hope for is that Petrie puts together a strong off season so we can be back in the hunt next year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Here is what I wrote in the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we can beat Dallas or Seattle in a 7 game series without him...


I don't think you can beat Dallas in a 7 game series *with* him either


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

no one was picking us to win last year either


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I don't think you can beat Dallas in a 7 game series *with* him either


With Brad and Bjax 4-1 kings win, without Brad/Bjax 4-2. My prediction


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> With Brad and Bjax 4-1 kings win, without Brad/Bjax 4-2. My prediction



Now thats what we need from our players too. :yes: 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Not good news at all, but the Kings can still make it out of the first round if we take Seattle or Dallas...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I don't think you can beat Dallas in a 7 game series *with* him either


WITH Brad, our chances of winning is higher. Especially if there's a Bobby Jackson along.


I just read an article that Brad said he's one week ahead of schudule and he'll be shooting around soon. So that's good news!! :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Twix said:


> WITH Brad, our chances of winning is higher. Especially if there's a Bobby Jackson along.
> 
> 
> I just read an article that Brad said he's one week ahead of schudule and he'll be shooting around soon. So that's good news!! :clap:


 :yes:



> Miller, however, said: "I have phenomenal calcium growth. I'm a week ahead of schedule. I've been waiting to hear some good news for a month."
> 
> Miller is in a soft cast now and said he will be begin shooting next week. Jackson said he still cannot bend his wrist up and down, his ligaments still healing.
> 
> "I'd rather have a broken bone than this, because with a broken bone, you know when you can come back," Jackson said.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Anyone see his interview on ABC? I didn't see the entire thing....I think he said something like 'there are 7 games left, i will play in game 8' (meaning the 1st game of the playoffs).


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Anyone see his interview on ABC? I didn't see the entire thing....I think he said something like 'there are 7 games left, i will play in game 8' (meaning the 1st game of the playoffs).


Yep, he said his healing is going really well.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Anyone see his interview on ABC? I didn't see the entire thing....I think he said something like 'there are 7 games left, i will play in game 8' (meaning the 1st game of the playoffs).


Brad, keep healing yourself, babe!!! :barbell: I can't wait to see you back on the court!
I really miss Brad, it's already hard enough when he was out for those first 3-4 games. Then when he got on the IL, that really hurted Kings and me!!! :brokenhea 

It was nice to see Brad with no crutches and no cast. Get better soon, Brad!! :lucky:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Brad, keep healing yourself, babe!!! :barbell: I can't wait to see you back on the court!
> I really miss Brad, it's already hard enough when he was out for those first 3-4 games. Then when he got on the IL, that really hurted Kings and me!!! :brokenhea
> 
> It was nice to see Brad with no crutches and no cast. Get better soon, Brad!! :lucky:


Nice way of using the smilies. :greatjob:


GO BRAD (and Twix)  :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller show is on KHTK 1140 right now.

He said he is sure that he will be able to play in the first game of the playoffs. Also, he is going to have another X-ray very soon, and if that looks good, he'll start doing more things to prepare to make the comeback, like cutting on the court and stuff.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting that news, peja vu! :headbang: 

In a way, I kind of want him back the game before playoff (vs Suns) because I just want him to see the floor/court for a few mins just to get the feel again. And also to play with the new guys for a few set plays. Same for Bobby. They've been gone for so long especially Bobby.  Geez, I miss them!!! But I'm just glad to hear that Brad knows he's back for sure in the playoffs. Keep healing Brad and Bobby! :barbell: :lucky: 

Let me guess...other than talking about basketball, I bet Brad and Grant talked about hunting/fishing?? Hehehe...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Great news, looks like Kings will have a healthy lineup come playoff time. Hopefully there are no chemistry problems when Brad and Bojax come back. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

That is great news. 

I am very happy. :banana: :clap: :banana: :biggrin:


----------

